
Has anyone heard of these guys (Hakano) before? - omouse
http://www.hakano.com/about.html
======
omouse
I just stumbled upon a link to their site when checking out Joyent. Side
question: has anyone used Joyent before?

~~~
johnm
Yes.

What's the question? :-)

~~~
omouse
Crap, the question is are they any good? I gotta cut down on the coffee...

------
whacked_new
off topic, but the first thing that struck me was that "hakano" means "of
cemeteries" in japanese.

~~~
omouse
Uh-oh, maybe they should be avoided then? :P

------
jhaynie
hakano means "haynie" "kashimba" and "nolan" which are the 3 founders of the
company.

you can found out more about me (i'm the ceo and founder) at
<http://blog.jeffhaynie.us/about>

